# Has anyone printed on Liberty Bags #8808 Tote



## KDKshop (Jan 1, 2011)

I am looking to print on the Liberty Bag #8808 from S&S Activewear
Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

I haven't printed on those exact bags, but I do have experience on similar materials...What do you need help with?


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Just did 150 with a 5 color imprint. Used regular plastisol. Light color bag with dark inks so dye migration wasn't an issue. Pre-flashed then loaded with sufficient tack and was careful to not over-flash between colors. You might consider using poly ink(s). They flash and cure at a lower temperature. Lessens likelihood of migration with lighter color inks.


----------

